# turbo install on j-spec sr20



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm new to this webring so cope with me for a sec. i have a 91' se-r with a j-spec sr20, and have gti-r T28 turbo setup and just want to know if the combination is compatible with the engines compression. and how much boost can be accomplished safely. Should i also use a fuel pump or just set of 370cc injectors or both, can this all work with a stock (US)ecu? And last...would it be better to use a MAS or eliminate it with an hks Super AFR and blow off pressure into the apmosphere?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I currently use a JDM sr20 and run all of the pulsar turbo components. I see anything beyond 10psi of boost leaving the "safe" zone with that setup. The US MAF and 370cc injectors have been none to run out at about 12 psi. 
Also, do you know if you have the JDM 10:1 compression engine (did it come with a tubular header?) Because they many of the JDM motors are also 9.5:1 compression like the US motors. I woud remain conservative with the boost if you do indeed have the 10:1 motor.
For the ECU, there is no reason to pursue any method other than Jim wolf Technology... Also, since we use a MAF sensor you dont want to blow off air into the atmosphere. Instead, re-route it back into the intake. If you look at mine, it's not done like this but thats me


----------

